# Gentoo Artikel in IX/11

## Qubit

...bisher nur kurz reingeschaut, wollte es aber trotzdem mal weitergeben.

Qubit.

----------

## tobiasbeil

1. ist das die aktuelle iX ?

2. ist der artikel lesenswert ?

3. wieviele seiten ?

vielleicht kauf ichs mir ja... bin leider nur troll. (also ct leser, alles andere ist mir zu hoch.)

----------

## macpogo

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 1. ist das die aktuelle iX ?
> 
> 2. ist der artikel lesenswert ?
> 
> 3. wieviele seiten ?
> ...

 

1. ja ist die aktuellste iX

2. nicht wirklich viel Information drinnen, eher so allgemein für wen Gentoo ist und was da anderst ist.

3. meine waren 3 Seiten. bin grad im Geschäft, kann daher net schaun

----------

## tobiasbeil

ok. zwar ganz nett, aber kein kaufargument.

danke trotzdem.

----------

## macpogo

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ok. zwar ganz nett, aber kein kaufargument.
> 
> danke trotzdem.

 

so sehe ich das auch.

nur wegen dem artikel würde ich se auf jeden fall nicht kaufen

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich hab den artikel im kiosk in 5 min überflogen.

war echt nix tolles, da fand ich selbst die wissenschaftliche arbeit eines

kommilitonen über softwareupdates schon interessanter.

(ports/src vs bin/pkg bzw. Gentoo/FreeBSD/netBSD vs. Debian/Redhat/Windows)

----------

## tux99

hallo hab den threed gerade bemerkt, von was redet ihr?

ist das eine Zeitshrift?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> hallo hab den threed gerade bemerkt, von was redet ihr? 

  von einer artikelempfehlung *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ist das eine Zeitshrift?

 

Nein, es ist keine Zeitshrift, es ist eine Zeitschrift.

----------

## gentop

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> hallo hab den threed gerade bemerkt, von was redet ihr?
> 
> ist das eine Zeitshrift?

 

Guckst du hier

//gentop

----------

## Carlo

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ich hab den artikel im kiosk in 5 min überflogen.
> 
> war echt nix tolles

 

Daß da nichts Neues für Nutzer von Gentoo drin steht, ist doch egal. Der Artikel ist PR für Gentoo, da kann man dem Autor nur danken.

----------

## Sas

So sehe ich das auch. Abgesehen von ein paar Kleinigkeiten wurde Gentoo und seine Vorteile in dem Artikel auch ganz gut umrissen, was sicher auch der Akzeptanz von Gentoo bzw. quellbasierten Distributionen im Allgemeinen dienlich ist.

----------

## Carlo

In  IX/12 sind sind Leserbriefe zu dem Gentoo-Artikel abgedruckt. Welcher davon besonders "hervorsticht", sieht der, der liest.  :Razz: 

----------

